
Trends in Cloud Computing: Who Uses AWS, Who Uses Azure - hitr
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/07/21/trends-cloud-computing-uses-aws-uses-azure/
======
jazoom
As a related side note, I sent a support request to Vultr twice in the last
week and both times I got a response within 5 minutes. All follow up responses
for both those tickets were also within a few minutes.

Their uptime has been rock solid and performance consistently great for the 2
years I've been with them.

I dare say most projects (even moderately big ones) would do just fine without
the mega cloud.

~~~
pcr0
That's alright if EC2 is all you were using. Past a certain point though, it
usually makes sense to begin using managed services like S3, BigQuery, lambda,
etc.

~~~
jazoom
I also use S3. I don't see why using Vultr prevents that.

------
warrenm
What about GCP and other providers?

------
dastbe
when they're plotting %azure vs %aws, they should really be using the same
range for both axes. then they could get rid of the dashed line that shows
what the ratio is.

